# Kinky Twists -- How many packs of hair?



## BrownSkin2 (Mar 19, 2012)

How many packs of hair do you use when doing kinky twists?  I made an appointment to get kinky twists and the stylist told me to get 6 packs of Marley Braids hair.  Isn't that too many??  In the past 2 1/2 packs was used, but it's been a long while since I've gotten them..


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 19, 2012)

That does seem like too many. I think I have an average size head, (never been told its small nor too big) I use just under 2 packs, I cut the pack in half, so this is probably 24".

I mean if you plan to get them done again, you'll always have the hair on hand. But if you do get 6 packs, and bring them all, keep your hair close to, and hand the pack to the stylist as need. Shoot, I had a few try to keep my extra hair. But I was like nah uh, where dat hair at? I ain't use alladem packs


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2012)

I buy 3 packs and my hair is medium density. Buy 6 packs just in case, keep the receipt and return them if you don't need them. 

How long is your hair? Shouldn't matter but just curious. 

I think 3 is enough.


----------



## blackmaven (Mar 19, 2012)

If anyone has any how to videos on kinky twist please post,might be doing my own hair.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Mar 19, 2012)

It may vary with the brand of hair used & the desired length, but I always use 5-6 packs of hair when installing kinky twists. I do prefer smaller twists though & I don't cut the extensions in half.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2012)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> It may vary with the brand of hair used & the desired length, but I always use 5-6 packs of hair when installing kinky twists. I do prefer smaller twists though & *I don't cut the extensions in half.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That is probably why she wants so many packs. She probably is not going to cut them. I do cut mine in half but my hair is still on the short side.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 19, 2012)

2 ppl that helped me get it on YouTube are afrikanhairgod & torrinda77.  Mook's hair helped too.  I'm on my phone & don't have links. Sry, but they should come up on the search on YouTube.


----------



## Nonie (Mar 19, 2012)

blackmaven said:


> If anyone has any how to videos on kinky twist please post,might be doing my own hair.



blackmaven, check out @Mook's hair's vid: http://youtu.be/hA5EC_5XPEU


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Mar 19, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I buy 3 packs and my hair is medium density. Buy 6 packs just in case, keep the receipt and return them if you don't need them.
> 
> How long is your hair? Shouldn't matter but just curious.
> 
> I think 3 is enough.


 

My hair is APL with medium density.  Okay, I'll keep my receipt just in case to return unused packs.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Mar 19, 2012)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> It may vary with the brand of hair used & the desired length, but I always use 5-6 packs of hair when installing kinky twists. I do prefer smaller twists though & I don't cut the extensions in half.


 
How long are your twists?


----------



## Nonie (Mar 19, 2012)

Not sure if this helps but whether twists or braids, I don't think you should use more hair than your own hair's pony tail would make otherwise it just look so obviously "extra". More than 2 packs IMO is would be too much for me, especially if folding the hair like Mook's Hair does. Even when using human hair, whose packs are smaller than synthetic, I use a little more than one pack--and I have fine strands--but I do fold...so I suppose that makes a difference. 2 packs is what was used on my hair when I had kinky twists  done as a teen or when I used to get braids done at the salon in Kenya...which is how the number 2 became my guide.

ETA: 2.5 packs may be enough as before, OP. But like faithVA said, you can take back what isn't used. If your stylist has you divide the hair as she's twisting, you won't waste a lot of the hair so may just use the same as before.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Mar 19, 2012)

BrownSkin2 said:


> How long are your twists?



Fairly long, btwn apl & bsl; the length makes them more versatile IMO.


----------



## FearlessNik (Mar 19, 2012)

I use 4 packs of hair. They are medium density and are about apl. The braider doesn't cut the hair in half.


----------



## bronzebomb (Mar 19, 2012)

When the braider did my hair she used  6 packs 




View attachment 141851


When I did them I used 3 packs


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Your hair looks lovely, and not too thick.  Thanks.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 19, 2012)

If you are not doing them long I couldn't imagine you using more than 3 packs. I ALWAYS do long kinky twists and I use no more than 6 packs at full length which is a little past waist length on me. So if you want it to be half the length it would only be 3.


----------



## chickory_bee (Mar 20, 2012)

It depends on the braider.  I have been wearing Kinky Twists for years now and I have been to 3 people...One uses 6+, the second (a stylist in some LA shop) used 1.5 (and I HATED it) and the last person (my actual staple girl) uses 3+ depending on the length.  Honestly, the braiders technique combined with the size and desired length of the twists and your actual hair length and density. 

Take what she asks for, but make sure you let her know what you want (I am not a fan of heavy hair...but everyone is different)


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 22, 2012)

My braider used 3 full packs of hair a a small amount from a 4th pack.  I bought Janet Collection Afro Kinky bulk 24", but the hair was NOT 24 inches so she had to do feed in twists.

It took 5 hours. I filmed it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYXcsarYuoo


----------



## Caramelangel247 (May 11, 2012)

It takes me 5 packs of hair if I don't cut them and 2.5 if I do short ones. 

Even this much is too much hair but anything less is TOO thin and doesn't look right 

Wash day I have to be careful about how I wash my hair so all the weight doesn't pull on my hair and I need to use larger hairbands. . . but they are so cute!


----------

